# Microsoft wireless mouse



## Trygve (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi,
I am new to FreeBSD and the forum, and i love it! I installed FreeBSD 10.3 but have a strange problem with microsoft wireless usb mouse. 
I have followed the suggestions in rc.conf when i installed the Mate desktop, but the wireless mouse does not work right away after i boot into FreeBSD and Mate desktop.

However, if I plug out the MS wireless usb receiver, and plug in a normal usb wire mouse in the same hole for some seconds, and then plug out the wire mouse and plug in the wireless usb receiver again...

Then the MS wireless mouse works in Mate desktop!

Any ideas why this happens?

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2017)

The mouse should also work on the console (moused(8); it's automatically loaded for USB mice). Try booting the machine and run `tail -F /var/log/messages`, _then_ plugin the mouse. Any weird error messages showing up?


----------



## Trygve (Jun 7, 2017)

Thank you for the reply SirDice!
When I run `tail -F /var/log/messages` after booting with the wireless mouse i get (the wireless mouse is at this stage not working):

```
Jun  7 23:19:47 tasbsd dbus[602]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit'
Jun  7 23:19:56 tasbsd dbus[602]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.UPower' (using servicehelper)
Jun  7 23:19:57 tasbsd dbus[602]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.UPower'
Jun  7 23:19:57 tasbsd mate-session[856]: WARNING: Unable to find provider '' of required component 'dock'
Jun  7 23:19:59 tasbsd gnome-keyring-daemon[870]: The Secret Service was already initialized
Jun  7 23:19:59 tasbsd gnome-keyring-daemon[870]: The SSH agent was already initialized
Jun  7 23:19:59 tasbsd gnome-keyring-daemon[870]: The PKCS#11 component was already initialized
Jun  7 23:20:02 tasbsd mate-session[856]: GLib-GObject-WARNING: g_object_get_valist: object class 'UpClient' has no property named 'can-suspend'
Jun  7 23:20:02 tasbsd dbus[602]: [system] Activating service name='org.mate.SettingsDaemon.DateTimeMechanism' (using servicehelper)
Jun  7 23:20:02 tasbsd dbus[602]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.mate.SettingsDaemon.DateTimeMechanism'
```
When I run `tail -F /var/log/messages` after booting and connect the wire mouse I get:

```
Jun  7 23:19:59 tasbsd gnome-keyring-daemon[870]: The SSH agent was already initialized
Jun  7 23:19:59 tasbsd gnome-keyring-daemon[870]: The PKCS#11 component was already initialized
Jun  7 23:20:02 tasbsd mate-session[856]: GLib-GObject-WARNING: g_object_get_valist: object class 'UpClient' has no property named 'can-suspend'
Jun  7 23:20:02 tasbsd dbus[602]: [system] Activating service name='org.mate.SettingsDaemon.DateTimeMechanism' (using servicehelper)
Jun  7 23:20:02 tasbsd dbus[602]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.mate.SettingsDaemon.DateTimeMechanism'
Jun  7 23:22:45 tasbsd kernel: ugen1.5: <PIXART> at usbus1
Jun  7 23:22:45 tasbsd devd: Executing 'kldload -n ums'
Jun  7 23:22:45 tasbsd kernel: ums0: <PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 5> on usbus1
Jun  7 23:22:45 tasbsd kernel: ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
Jun  7 23:22:45 tasbsd devd: Executing '/etc/rc.d/moused quietstart ums0'
```
When I run `tail -F /var/log/messages` after booting and disconnect and connect the wireless mouse receiver to make the wireless mouse work, I get:

```
Jun  7 23:10:41 tasbsd kernel: ugen1.4: <Microsft> at usbus1 (disconnected)
Jun  7 23:10:41 tasbsd kernel: ukbd1: at uhub2, port 7, addr 4 (disconnected)
Jun  7 23:10:41 tasbsd kernel: uhid0: at uhub2, port 7, addr 4 (disconnected)
Jun  7 23:10:44 tasbsd kernel: ugen1.4: <Microsft> at usbus1
Jun  7 23:10:44 tasbsd kernel: ukbd1: <Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1A, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.02, addr 4> on usbus1
Jun  7 23:10:44 tasbsd kernel: kbd3 at ukbd1
Jun  7 23:10:44 tasbsd kernel: ums0: <Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1A, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.02, addr 4> on usbus1
Jun  7 23:10:44 tasbsd kernel: ums0: 5 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=17
Jun  7 23:10:44 tasbsd kernel: ums0: 0 buttons and [ZT] coordinates ID=0
Jun  7 23:10:44 tasbsd devd: Executing '/etc/rc.d/moused quietstart ums0'
```


----------



## NewbieBill (Sep 22, 2020)

I am having the same issue. When I start up or if I disconnect and reconnect the receiver I see the following message:
ugen0.2: <Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1> at usbus0
ukbd0 on uhub0
ukbd0: <Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.03, addr 2> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0

A few lines later:
uhid0: <Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.03, addr 2> on usbus0


I get the same if I dos,connect and reconnect.
Now, If I just plug into (any other usb port) a logitect mouse I then see this:

uhid0: <Logitech USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 2.00/24.07, addr 2> on usbus0
ums0 on uhub0
ums0: <Logitech USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 2.00/24.07, addr 2> on usbus0
ums0: 16 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=2

Now I detach the logitec then detach my MS mouse/keyboard receiver and plug back in, then I get:

ukbd0: <Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.03, addr 2> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0
ums0 on uhub0
ums0: <Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.03, addr 2> on usbus0
ums0: 5 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=17
ums0: 0 buttons and [ZT] coordinates ID=0

Funny BSD never finds at start up or when I unplug/re plug... Only after I get it to load drivers for a different usb wireless mouse. Why cant BSD find the mouse on the receiver without that "bump" Keyboard always works.


----------



## Elyes (Nov 5, 2021)

Hi,
I have same problem with FreeBSD 13.
I need to unplug the wireless receiver, plug any USB mouse then unplug it and plug back the wireless receiver to have the mouse working.








						mouse ok : <Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.03, addr 4> - Pastebin.com
					

Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




					pastebin.com
				



(same problem with GhostBSD)

note that there is no problem with OpenBSD and Debian.

any idea how to fix ?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 20, 2021)

Trygve said:


> Jun 7 23:22:45 tasbsd devd: Executing 'kldload -n ums'





Elyes said:


> I have same problem with FreeBSD 13.



Elyes try:

sysrc kld_list+=ums `sysrc kld_list+=usbhid`
reboot.
ums(4)

<https://www.freebsd.org/releases/13.0R/relnotes/#drivers-device>



> … A new  usbhid(4) driver …



Possible cross-reference:

96120 – [ums] [request] USB mouse not always detected
– comment 1 is more specific (not wireless) but it's a generic title.


----------



## Elyes (Nov 21, 2021)

Thx,
it remains undetected unless I unplug the wireless receiver than plus any USB mouse, remove it and then plug back the wireless receiver.









						Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system process `vnlru' to stop... doneWaiting (ma - Pastebin.com
					

Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




					pastebin.com
				




note that the USB wireless receiver <Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.03, addr 3> is used to connect the keyboard and the mouse


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 21, 2021)

`vendor 0x0a12 CSR8510 A10`

Is that a Bluetooth adapter? If so, try removing that from the mix.


----------



## Elyes (Nov 22, 2021)

No, that Bluetooth adapter is used to connect a wireless headphone.
I've removed it for test and the mouse remained undetected.


----------



## Elyes (Mar 20, 2022)

Oops, my mistake!

 Thx grahamperrin , solved with this https://www.freebsd.org/releases/13.0R/relnotes/#drivers-device .

"A new usbhid(4) driver uses drivers from the hid(4) framework for USB HID devices instead of ukbd(4), ums(4), and uhid(4). usbhid(4) is enabled by adding hw.usb.usbhid.enable=1 to /boot/loader.conf and adding usbhid to kld_list="" in /etc/rc.conf."

----- dmesg:
WARNING: Device "fb" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 14.0.
VT: Replacing driver "dummy" with new "fb".
start FB_INFO:
type=11 height=1080 width=1920 depth=32
cmsize=16 size=8294400
pbase=0xe01e2000 vbase=0xfffff800e01e2000
name=drmn0 flags=0x0 stride=7680 bpp=32
cmap[0]=0 cmap[1]=7f0000 cmap[2]=7f00 cmap[3]=c4a000
end FB_INFO
drmn0: fb0: i915drmfb frame buffer device
Cuse v0.1.36 @ /dev/cuse
usbhid0 on uhub4
usbhid0: <Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.03, addr 4> on usbus0
hidbus0: <HID bus> on usbhid0
lo0: link state changed to UP
em0: link state changed to UP
ubt0 on uhub4
ubt0: <vendor 0x0a12 CSR8510 A10, class 224/1, rev 2.00/88.91, addr 3> on usbus0
hcons0: <Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1 Consumer Control> on hidbus0
hcons1: <Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1 Consumer Control> on hidbus0
hms0: <Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1 Mouse> on hidbus0
hms0: 5 buttons and [XYWH] coordinates ID=17
hsctrl0: <Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1 System Control> on hidbus0
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(bluetooth) after domainfinalize()
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()


----------

